# World War I Scrapbook



## Capt. Vick (Nov 26, 2014)

WORK IN PROGRESS

Can someone PLEASE resize these pictures for me? I don't know how to do it. 

View attachment 277687


View attachment 277688


View attachment 277689


View attachment 277690


View attachment 277691


View attachment 277692


View attachment 277693


View attachment 277694


View attachment 277695


View attachment 277696


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2014)

Done...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Nov 26, 2014)

much appreciated....I have some similar shots at home somewhere. I will try and find them


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2014)

Very cool! Jim what's the story behind these????


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 26, 2014)

From my brothers business partners wife. Her grandfather was in the War to end all Wars on the American side. Well this woman's mother died and she has been cleaning out the house little by little and came upon her Grandfather's scrapbook. She brought it over my sisters house for me to look at because she knows I have an interest in this stuff. I snapped a few pictures with my cell phone cause I figured you guys would like a look as well. Thank goodness for our Polish friend for making it happen for all of us!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## evangilder (Nov 27, 2014)

Neat stuff. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2014)

Wow! Great stuff. She needs to take care of these.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2014)

Yea, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2014)

My pleasure gentlemen.


----------

